# rubber tramping mexico?? any words of wisdom to impart???



## Zoshpermanent (Oct 19, 2011)

Thoughts???


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 19, 2011)

stay on the pan american highway until you get to the smaller villages. stay out of the bigger cities. and dont stop. cross the border early. dont drive at night. bring a handgun.


----------



## reallifeisnocool (Oct 20, 2011)

i wouldn't fuck with mexico right now.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 20, 2011)

not everyone is getting shot and kidnapped in mexico. theres international buisiness and commerce going on. people work go to church babies are born and children play. if you hang in big cities to drink at 16 youre gonna bump into drug dealers, pimps and hookers. go to a smaller place rent a room from a family do chores take orders from mima in spanish, dont go out at night alone. live like an average mexican in a small town not a freaky tourist in a city.


----------



## katbastard (Oct 20, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> stay on the pan american highway until you get to the smaller villages. stay out of the bigger cities. and dont stop. cross the border early. dont drive at night. bring a handgun.


never bring a hand gun, i live in mexico for a while and with all the army road blocks where they search you ride you will end up fucked.
if you don't have your own money you will have to go to larger cities to pan handle the tourist. i lived on the beach every where i went, just parked and opened all the doors. be careful with drugs and guns man, jail down there is no place to be


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 20, 2011)

you can bring guns for sporting purposes. you have to apply for the permit and have written permission. americans hunt in mexico all the time.


----------



## katbastard (Oct 20, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> you can bring guns for sporting purposes. you have to apply for the permit and have written permission. americans hunt in mexico all the time.


there you go, got to get to the details. thats good to know


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 20, 2011)

http://residents.bowhunting.net/awesomehunting/mexicogunpermits.html


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 20, 2011)

this is a christian site but very informative of what you can and cannot bring to mexico. http://mexicanmissions.com/mexico/travel/warning.htm


----------



## happythoughts123 (Apr 15, 2018)

acrata4ever said:


> stay on the pan american highway until you get to the smaller villages. stay out of the bigger cities. and dont stop. cross the border early. dont drive at night. bring a handgun.


Absolutely terrible advice do not listen to any of this whatsoever the very fact of bringing a handgun will land you in jail for 5 to 10 years


----------

